# What are the most iconic cars of all time from TV or Movies?



## mevans154 (Aug 18, 2016)

My local radio station had an interesting call-in topic this morning, but I got to work before I heard the results.

What are the most iconic cars of all time from TV or movies?

My initial Top 10:
1. General Lee - Dukes of Hazard
2. Delorean Time Machine - Back to the Future
3. K.I.T.T. - Knight Rider
4. Batmoble - from original 1960's TV show
5. 77 Trans Am Bandit - Smokey and the Bandit
6. Red Ferrari 308 GTS - Magnum P.I.
7. Mach 5 - Speed Racer
8. James Bond's Aston Martin DB5 - Goldfinger
9. Mystery Machine Van - Scobby Doo
10. Herbie the Love Bug - Herbie movies

Feel free to rearrange or add to my list.

Cheers!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Aug 18, 2016)

I think the movie American Graffiti had some nice cars in it.


----------



## mevans154 (Aug 18, 2016)

Audi driver said:


> I think the movie American Graffiti had some nice cars in it.


Yes, but are any of them iconic.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2016)

I would put Milner's couple or the 55 Chevy from American Graffiti both over Herbie.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 18, 2016)

mevans154 said:


> Yes, but are any of them iconic.


Absolutely.  Milner's 32 Duece coupe was, as was Falfa (Harrison Ford's) '55 Chevy

the Monkeemobile (TV-The Monkees) belongs on that list as does the Munster Coach (TV- the Munsters)

Yes I'm an old guy on this board.  Dukes should be on there but certainly not #1.

Other icons:

Ecto 1 - Ghostbusters

Elenaor - gone in 60 seconds

(for Dex) Bumblebee - Transformers


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 18, 2016)

Supe said:


> I would put Milner's couple or the 55 Chevy from American Graffiti both over Herbie.


I think we were typing at the same time.


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd also put Steve McQueen's Bullitt ahead of Eleanor.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 18, 2016)

I'd put the '55 from Two Lane Blacktop ahead of McQueen's Bullitt

Jim Rockford's 77 Pontiac Espirit


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 18, 2016)

Here are some I can think of that weren't already mentioned.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

MASH, any movie with John Wayne that didn't have horses, Midway, Saving Private Ryan, Battle of the Bulge, Ms. Siagon, etc


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 18, 2016)

I've always been partial to this one from American Graffiti:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

The Deathmobile from National Lampoon's Animal House:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 18, 2016)

I know the Aston was already mentioned...I'm just putting this out there for the man candy.  Tom Ford knows how to make a suit.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

The Family Truckster from National Lampoon's Vacation:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

The Bluesmobile from The Blues Brothers:

[COLOR= rgb(0, 0, 0)]"It's got a cop motor, a 440-cubic-inch plant. It's got cop tires, cop suspension, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas[/COLOR] "


----------



## P-E (Aug 18, 2016)

Dleg said:


>


Yes.  You beat me to it.   Ramming speed.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

The Illinois Nazi Party Pinto from The Blues Brothers:


----------



## envirotex (Aug 18, 2016)

Magnum PI...Ferrari 308 GTS.  You know you wanted one...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

Mad Max's car from Mad Max, The Road Warrior, and the beginning of Fury Road:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

The Dumb &amp; Dumber car:


----------



## David Wooderson (Aug 18, 2016)

Let me tell you what Melba Toast is packin' right here, all right. We got 4:11 Positrac outback, 750 double pumper, Edelbrock intake, bored over 30, 11 to 1 pop-up pistons, turbo-jet 390 horsepower. We're talkin' some fuckin' muscle.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2016)

The Urban Assault Vehicle from National Lampoon's Stripes (I'm sensing a pattern of crazy vehicles in NL movies...):


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe not iconic of all times but certainly somewhere on the list...


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


>




He said iconic, not vomit-inducing.  The Corvette Summer car was in poor taste even for that era!  I forget what show I was watching, but the actual movie car sold for less than $30k.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Christine


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2016)

For Dex:


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Supe said:


> He said iconic, not vomit-inducing.  The Corvette Summer car was in poor taste even for that era!  I forget what show I was watching, but the actual movie car sold for less than $30k.


Point conceded.  I think "memorable" would be a more fitting title for that car.  Even as a kid, I liked the Firebird used in that movie better than the Vette.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

Did "the greatest American hero "have a car?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Supe said:


> He said iconic, not vomit-inducing.  The Corvette Summer car was in poor taste even for that era!  I forget what show I was watching, but the actual movie car sold for less than $30k.


Not from a specific movie, but I bring you.....The Travolta Fever Firebird  complete with leather "Urban Cowboy" interior.

http://bangshift.com/general-news/car-features/1970s-hangover-travolta-fever-pontiac-firebird-george-barris/


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> Not from a specific movie, but I bring you.....The Travolta Fever Firebird  complete with leather "Urban Cowboy" interior.
> 
> http://bangshift.com/general-news/car-features/1970s-hangover-travolta-fever-pontiac-firebird-george-barris/
> 
> ...


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Even though technically it was a cartoon it still was pretty cool!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Actually met Burt Ward (Robin in TV series) when I was in elementary school so had to include this:


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


>



Ah, the Mirth Mobile...


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Can't forget this one!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

einatlanta PhD said:


> View attachment 8541


I aways liked this one better:






Best thing that can happen to a late C3 (Post 1972) Vette.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> Maybe not iconic of all times but certainly somewhere on the list...


Perhaps not but equally epic! :thumbs:

YES!



einatlanta PhD said:


> Can't forget this one!


We didn't. Already posted....rookie.  LOL


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

@NJmike PE


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Everyone wanted to skip school and take a ride in it. C'mon Cameron...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Do it to it like Pruitt used to do it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Flyer_PE said:


> Do it to it like Pruitt used to do it.


In that case....


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2016)

Do you even scroll, bro?


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Another James Bond car:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 19, 2016)

Do music video cars count?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 19, 2016)

@Flyer_PE, absolutely.  How, how, how...


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2016)

I know a girl who lives on the hill, she wont do it but her sister will.....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## MA_PE (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 21, 2016)

Lest we forget


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2016)

Hot for Teacher, or Can't Drive 55?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 22, 2016)

Lest we forget some of the villan cars:

Buford T. Justice (could never catch ol Bandit)


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 22, 2016)

How about General Lee's nemesis:


----------



## Supe (Aug 22, 2016)

A little more discreet, but iconic in the sense that it's in one of the best car chase scenes ever.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE (Aug 22, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps not but equally epic! :thumbs:
> 
> YES!
> 
> We didn't. Already posted....rookie.  LOL


Ahh yes........I plead the 'lack of coffee' defense.


----------

